# Youth turkey hunt started today



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I was at the bait shop/ check in station today. I noticed that there were several birds being checked in here in the Northeast. I think there were a total of around 20 birds checked in today. I didn't realize that the kids can hunt to dark instead of noon.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I saw some turned in at the Boars Head today out at East Fork. Kids were very excited.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

> I didn't realize that the kids can hunt to dark instead of noon.


 Are you sure about this? 


I will post a picture of mine later on today.I am going back out to try for a second here in a few.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes the youth hunt days can hunt until dark. I am not sure why they don't allow this for the regular season.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I was told they allow it till dark so the kids don't have to get up so early.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Spring Youth Wild Turkey Hunts 

A statewide youth wild turkey season will be offered on Saturday and Sunday, April 22 and 23, immediately prior to the regular wild turkey season in 2006. All public and private lands are open, EXCEPT for Lake La Su An Wildlife Area which will conduct a controlled youth hunt. Youth hunters may only take one bearded turkey during the youth season. Youth turkey hunters may only kill a total of two turkeys during the youth-only and spring turkey season combined. Young hunters (17 years and younger, accompanied by a non-hunting adult) must have their hunting license and spring wild turkey permit to participate. No other permits are required. Hours are 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset. Only shotguns using shot, crossbows, and longbows permitted.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i couldent hunt the uth since i was in flordia i wiah i could of though


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well did you at least hunt in florida or is their season over! cause I know I would rather be hearing some gobbles then the stupid waves crashing!


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Florida's season is in March.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> well did you at least hunt in florida or is their season over! cause I know I would rather be hearing some gobbles then the stupid waves crashing!


i someone jelous lol


----------

